# How long to keep chix on starter



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Ok I have 2 baby chix with their mother - they are starting to get wing and tail feathers. They hatched on 11/4/14. How long do they need to be on the chix starter and what do I transition them to?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh boy I haven't raised chicks in a while. I believe it is starter mash until 8 weeks old, then grower crumbles until they start laying and then layer pellets. Hopefully someone else will jump in!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

When I worked at a feed store, for 15 chicks...1 50# bag of starter and 1 50# bag of grower took them to butcher size. So probably about 8 weeks...or around there....


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I put them on starter/grower mix until they're laying. Then I put them on layer crumble. That's around four months. Ones for eating get just grower, but I'm not sure when.


----------

